# Curved Muffler Pipe



## jjp735i (May 12, 2015)

I have a small Yard Machines with a 13.5 B&S Engine. I'm in need of the curved pipe for the muffler that points down. 

I can't seem to locate it anywhere. Anyone know what it is called. 

I was also thinking I could just buy some threaded pipe and a curve piece at ACE and make my own.

Thanks, jjp


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Part of owning, collecting, or just using tractors & other equipment is using various methods of repair in order to keep these machines working. Maybe you can mig weld a pipe onto the muffler. Otherwise, you can buy a new muffler. The pipe should be attached.


----------

